# ALBoer Goats Waiting Thread 2018



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have quite a few does bred this year and I'm so excited to see what they have! Kidding starts the end of October and the girls are already working on their udders. First due is Glorianne, an ABGA 88% doe bred to my fullblood buck Checkers. Then Chocolate and Cowgirl are due a few days later. Also bred to Checkers. Glorianne is actually due on my wedding day so may have to skip out to deliver babies:lolgoat:
Here are some pictures
Glorianne























Cowgirl















Chocolate


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!! They all look great


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 31, 2018)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Some updated pictures of Glorianne from a couple days ago. Poor girl is miserable and still has a couple weeks to go!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, we had a big surprise this morning. I guess Glorianne got bred a little bit earlier than we thought! She had a beautiful red dapple doeling and a solid red buckling!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

nice looking kids!:angel:ohlala::kid2::kid3:
why is there tape on the doeling's ear?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah whats up with the tape? 
But those babies are awesome lil go-tees
That Buckling is awesome, he going to be a pretty goat.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! 
The buckling will be a nice market wether for a 4h kid. The tape on the doelings ear is to make her ear straight. Both ears had horizontal folds which is acceptable but we like straight ears


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh that makes sense... lol straight eared dairy person sorry, but why do you not like folds, is it a default?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

A vertical fold is a default according to ABGA standards. The horizontal folds this doeling had are not a default but I prefer them to not be folded. Especially on my show animals. It's really just breeder preference with the horizontal folds.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you. it is always interesting to learn the different standards


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lovely kids! Now you have NO excuse to skip out on the shennanigans! Hahahaha.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Lovely kids! Now you have NO excuse to skip out on the shennanigans! Hahahaha.


True! Lol unless one of the other girls decides to go a couple days early:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats. 

The ear tips which are folded are not a fault at all.
ABGA accepted. 
Some breeders leave them be, while others like me, LOL, do not like the flip up, so I correct it. 
Some need ripped and taped, while others just need taped for a week.

Leaving them flipped can cause issues later, with mites or other things getting into the folds.
It does seem to be genetic.

Collapsed ears are bad.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We've got more babies! 
Chocolate had twins yesterday morning. A doeling and a buckling. The doeling jad a bit of a rough start but is doing great now. Both are paints but the doeling has a black ear and a couple small dapples here and there. 






















Cowgirl also had twins this morning. A doeling and a buckling. The buckling has the most white. The doeling has a cool light tan spot on her shoulder.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

All pretty. Like their smiles.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

You can send that mostly white buckling my direction if you like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! I don't know why but that mostly white buckling stood out to me the most. He is gorgeous! He reminds me of the piebald animals you will sometimes see. So cool! All the other babies are, of course, also very cute and nice looking goats too!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all! They are all doing great


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

New pics of the dappled kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------

